# 2 Router über ein Telefonkabel.



## Silent12 (9. Dezember 2011)

*2 Router über ein Telefonkabel.*

Hallo wie schon gesagt möchte ich gerne einen zweiten Router/Modem einrichten. Mein Telefonkabel geht vom Erdgeschoss in den 1. und 2. Stock. Im 2. Stock befindet sich bis jetzt ein Router über den ein PC im 2. Stock und ein Telefon verbunden sind. Nun möchte ich einen 2. Router im 1. Stock einbauen und mit ihm einen 2. PC über LAN betreiben.
Ist dies rein technisch möglich ?
Wenn ich mich unklar ausgedrückt habe bitte melden  
Gruß silent12


----------



## PC.Freak (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2 Router über ein Telefonkabel.*

glaube das das mit nem 2. routuer nicht funzt...
kannst dir aber nen switch hinstellen


----------



## Silent12 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2 Router über ein Telefonkabel.*

Müsste ich dann nicht beide Router per LAN-Kabel verbinden ? Und wenn ich dann von dem 1. Router zum 2. Router ein LAN-Kabel lege und dann vom 2. Router zum 2.PC dann könnte ich auch gleich direkt eins legen, was aber in meinem Fall technisch nicht funktionieren würde .


----------



## Leopardgecko (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2 Router über ein Telefonkabel.*

Wenn du vor hast, den zweiten Router an das selbe Telefonkabel anzuschließen (Parallelschaltung), vergiss es ganz schnell wieder.
Das klappt nicht, da sich nur ein Router auf die Leitung aufsynchronisieren kann.


----------



## Silent12 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2 Router über ein Telefonkabel.*

Ok... kann man überhaupt 2 Router über ein Telefonkabel nutzen (zB in Reihe ) ?
Gruß
silent12


----------



## Leopardgecko (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2 Router über ein Telefonkabel.*

Nein, an jeder Leitung funktioniert nur ein Router, da der DSL-Port nur mit einem Gerät eine Verbindung herstellen kann.
Ein weiteres Gerät würde die Synchronisation killen, da sein Datenstrom die bestehende Verbindung massiv stören würde.


----------



## PC.Freak (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2 Router über ein Telefonkabel.*

genau das einzige was funktionieren würde wäre ein switch!


----------



## Leopardgecko (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2 Router über ein Telefonkabel.*



Silent12 schrieb:


> Müsste ich dann nicht beide Router per LAN-Kabel verbinden ? Und wenn ich dann von dem 1. Router zum 2. Router ein LAN-Kabel lege und dann vom 2. Router zum 2.PC dann könnte ich auch gleich direkt eins legen, was aber in meinem Fall technisch nicht funktionieren würde .


 
Hast du schon mal an eine Verbindung per D-LAN (über Steckdose) vom Router zum 2. PC gedacht?
Das funktioniert in den meisten Fällen ohne Probleme und erspart einem das verlegen von Kabeln.


----------



## Silent12 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2 Router über ein Telefonkabel.*

Erhöht das die Internet-Geschwindigkeit im Gegensatz zu WLAN (habe gerade 200kB/s aber nich immer konstant) ?


----------



## Murxwitz (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2 Router über ein Telefonkabel.*

wieviele Adern hat denn das Telefonkabel vom ersten zum zweiten Router?
wenns 4 oder mehr sind: an beide Enden ne Netzwerkdose dran (brauchst 4 für 100Mbit/s und 8 für 1Gbit/s)
bei weniger als 4 musste wohl D-LAN nehmen


----------



## Silent12 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2 Router über ein Telefonkabel.*

Vom ersten zum zweiten Router kommt keine Ader dazwischen (eine geht zum 1. und die danach zum 2.).
 Mit was für Geschwindigkeiten kann man den bei DLAN über 1Stockwerk rechnen ? (Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit)
Gruß
silent12


----------

